# hi from urban beekeeper in Denver, CO



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome... check this website everyday and I'm sure you will learn something. Ask questions and you will a world-worth-of-information.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

As bhfury said, you can learn a lot here. Be sure to check the "How to start beekeeping" sub-forum where there is much good advice on getting started.

The 'search' function is also very useful. Many times I can find several threads of previous discussions on topics I'm interested in.

Lastly, I recommend getting involved with a local beekeepers club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with other local beeks:
http://www.coloradobeekeepers.org/links.htm


----------

